

Microsoft pays teachers to promote Bing to their students - panarky
http://www.discoverbing.com/education/searchwithpurpose/?form=MFEHPG&publ=dbing&crea=TEXT_MFEHPG_Cause_ps1116_GiveLightBox2_1x1&fbid=i88g6voHKqZ&wom=true

======
panarky
My 5th grade daughter just brought home a flyer from her teacher explaining
how to set the browser's search provider to Bing.

Each kid who does this earns $3 for the class, and the teacher is pushing hard
for 100% participation.

There's something noble about building a superior product and competing on the
merits.

What's it called when you scrape your competitor's results and then have
teachers pimp your product to their 5th graders?

~~~
rbanffy
> What's it called when you scrape your competitor's results and then have
> teachers pimp your product to their 5th graders?

Microsoft

Oh... I believe it was a rhetorical question...

------
yaks_hairbrush
Reminds me of what TI did with graphing calculators, actually.

HP and Casio had graphing calculators a good five years before TI did, but TI
gave schools free samples and made deals with textbook authors.

And that's how a late-to-market-but-adequate technology becomes ubiquitous.

~~~
rbanffy
I remember a Casio graphing calculator a friend of mine had (I had a PB-700
BASIC "calculator" at that time). It was good enough, but I was endlessly
amused when it responded "irregal command" when asked to do something it
couldn't.

I kid you not.

The Casios were nice, but the HPs were hideously expensive. I can see why TI
entered the market.

